# New skull casting



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

I just finished a new skull mold. The jaw is still being molded. Here are some pics of the hollow casting.


----------



## SoCal Scare (Aug 3, 2007)

*Wow*

That thing is fantastic. How long does it take to do something like that? I have no experience W/casting so I wouldn't even know where to start.
Great work!!!


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

Yep, I have to agree...absolutely incredible..please let us know how you did that...I am sure it is far beyond my capabilities but I need to hear it from you...


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Wow. I third the need to know!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Beautiful casting Scourge!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Really nice...great job as always
those would do good without the jaw for that new skull candle krough made.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

meltdown211 said:


> Yep, I have to agree...absolutely incredible..please let us know how you did that...I am sure it is far beyond my capabilities but I need to hear it from you...


I do not have a how-to on this. Here is a link to a how-to I found. It is very close to how I do it. Every molder has there own tricks.
http://www.theeffectslab.com/skullmold.htm
Skull and jaw are both two part molds made from a RTV. This is a very expensive mold to make but, it is very durable.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice job, scourge! Another real human skull casting. To cool!!


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

amazing


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks yall. The jaw mold will be cured on tuesday. I can't wait to have another completed skull.


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

That is disturbingly real. Excellent Job


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

ditto on the disturbingly real. what is the casting made of?


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice job.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Silent Requiem said:


> ditto on the disturbingly real. what is the casting made of?


It's made from a two-part cold resin so, plastic.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

The detail is amazing, down to the openings in the back of the eye sockets and the lines seperating the skull plates. Very, well, lifelike.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Always beautiful work from you!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

I love the detail.

Did you sculpt it yourself? If so what material did you use?
It's very nice.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

DeadSpider said:


> I love the detail.
> 
> Did you sculpt it yourself? If so what material did you use?
> It's very nice.


Thanks deadspider. No, this is not a scuplture. An artist in Las Vegas was down to his last skull so he asked if I could replicate his skull. He had purchased several of my human skull castings in the past and thought I was the guy for the job. I am very happy with the over all cast and mold. I made the final pour on the jaw tonight so, I will have the skull ready for him soon. I had many problems with this mold. I think his skull is cursed. But the up-note is that I get to keep the mold so I can cast it when ever I want. It is a very large skull, perfect for talking skulls, grim reapers, burying in the garden, man that list goes on and on. I will be selling some soon and at a lower price than my other skulls.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

*Update*

I made the final casts tonight! The jaw came out perfect. Here are some pictures of the finished piece. I am very happy. Plastic, hollow cast, hinged jaw.


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

That is beautiful. You won't have any trouble selling these.


----------

